# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  بسيار فـورى | كنكـور سراسـرى به ٣٠ و ٣١ مــرداد منتقل شد!

## Amin6

*SANJESH.ORG
*پیرو انتشار جداول حاوی برنامه زمانی و تاریخ ثبت نام و برگزاری آزمونهای سراسری این سازمان در تاریخ های 98/07/23 و 98/12/25 به اطلاع کلیه متقاضیان آزمونهای سراسری سال 1399 می‌رساند به منظور مساعدت و همراهی با داوطلبان عزیز، و همچنین براساس جلسه مورخ 99/02/14 ستاد ملی مدیریت بیماری کرونا، تاریخ برگزاری آزمونهای سراسری سال 1399 این سازمان به شرح جدول زیر مورد تصویب قرار گرفت.
لذا داوطلبان لازم است با توجه به تاریخ های اعلام شده و همچنین مندرجات اطلاعیه‌هایی که متعاقباً برای هر آزمون از طریق پایگاه اطلاع‌رسانی این سازمان منتشر می‌گردد اقدام لازم را بعمل آورند.
نام آزمون
تاريخ برگزاري

دكتري (ph.D)
پنجشنبه 99/04/26

كارشناسي ارشد ناپيوسته
پنجشنبه 99/05/02 و جمعه 99/05/03

سراسري
پنجشنبه 99/05/30 و جمعه 99/05/31

فني و حرفه اي
جمعه 99/06/14

كارشناسي ناپيوسته
جمعه 99/06/14

----------


## phzed

> *SANJESH.ORG
> *پیرو انتشار جداول حاوی برنامه زمانی و تاریخ ثبت نام و برگزاری آزمونهای سراسری این سازمان در تاریخ های 98/07/23 و 98/12/25 به اطلاع کلیه متقاضیان آزمونهای سراسری سال 1399 می‌رساند به منظور مساعدت و همراهی با داوطلبان عزیز، و همچنین براساس جلسه مورخ 99/02/14 ستاد ملی مدیریت بیماری کرونا، تاریخ برگزاری آزمونهای سراسری سال 1399 این سازمان به شرح جدول زیر مورد تصویب قرار گرفت.
> لذا داوطلبان لازم است با توجه به تاریخ های اعلام شده و همچنین مندرجات اطلاعیه‌هایی که متعاقباً برای هر آزمون از طریق پایگاه اطلاع‌رسانی این سازمان منتشر می‌گردد اقدام لازم را بعمل آورند.
> نام آزمون
> تاريخ برگزاري
> 
> دكتري (ph.D)
> پنجشنبه 99/04/26
> 
> ...


عجب :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Sattar___m

سلام و درود 
 با این حساب قشنگ سه ماه و نیم برای کنکور وقت دارید، یعنی تقریبا برگشتید آخرای اسفند اگه کنکور تایم اصلیش برگزار می شد

واقعا یک فرصت بی نظیر برای شروع شما و موفقیت و نتیجه گرفتن که نباید از دست داد
موفق و سربلند باشید

----------


## mobinax

http://www.sanjesh.org/FullStory.aspx?gid=12&id=6490

تبریک به من تبریک به شما تبریک به همه

----------


## Rainbow7

وایییییییییییی دیوانه شدم

----------


## B3hism

هوووووف ... باورم نمیشه ... خداروشکر ... 
بچه ها دیگه معطل نکنید . سه ماه و نیم برای صفر تا صد شدن کافیه .
تبریک به همگی .

----------


## brilliannt

از طرف همه بگم پشممممممام!

----------


## revenger

*
تو همون فروردینم عرض کرده بودم خدمت دوستان که کنکور بیش از یک ماه تاخیر خواهد داشت.*

----------


## Mobin.

حاجی پشمام :Yahoo (39):

----------


## farzaddd

یه ماه پیش گفتم یه ماه عقب افتاده کلی مسخرم کردید.حالا شد یه ماهونیم

----------


## reza122

به نظرتون برای نظام قدیم حذفیات اعلام میکنن

----------


## Mobin.

> *SANJESH.ORG
> *پیرو انتشار جداول حاوی برنامه زمانی و تاریخ ثبت نام و برگزاری آزمونهای سراسری این سازمان در تاریخ های 98/07/23 و 98/12/25 به اطلاع کلیه متقاضیان آزمونهای سراسری سال 1399 می‌رساند به منظور مساعدت و همراهی با داوطلبان عزیز، و همچنین براساس جلسه مورخ 99/02/14 ستاد ملی مدیریت بیماری کرونا، تاریخ برگزاری آزمونهای سراسری سال 1399 این سازمان به شرح جدول زیر مورد تصویب قرار گرفت.
> لذا داوطلبان لازم است با توجه به تاریخ های اعلام شده و همچنین مندرجات اطلاعیه‌هایی که متعاقباً برای هر آزمون از طریق پایگاه اطلاع‌رسانی این سازمان منتشر می‌گردد اقدام لازم را بعمل آورند.
> نام آزمون
> تاريخ برگزاري
> 
> دكتري (ph.D)
> پنجشنبه 99/04/26
> 
> ...


داداش ولی برام سواله چطور اینقدر زود فهمیدی . یعنی دقیقه ای سنجشو چک میکنی؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## _LEYLA_

اولین خبر خوبیه که تو سال 99 شنیدم  :Yahoo (5): 
بر طبل شادانه بکوب :Y (507): 
 :Y (719):  :Y (622):  :Y (464):  :Y (605):  :Y (397):

----------


## B3hism

بچه ها توروخدا دیگه از حاشیه و حذفیات و اگر از اللن بخونم میتونم و سطح سوالات و ایمنی زیستی سر جلسه و زمان اعلام نتایج و زمان شروع ترم آینده و ... حرفی نزنید و دقیقا از همین فردا صبح شروع کنید . این شرایط باعث شده یه فرصت دیگه به همه‌مون داده بشه . به نظرم دیگه واقعا بازندگی حق کسیه که ازش استفاده نکنه .

----------


## Future

بهترین خبر که منتظرش بودم :Yahoo (8):

----------


## MrChemist

هوراااااا :Yahoo (4): 

الن دیگه این رسمی شد دیگه؟
 امکان نداره که زودتر برگذار شه ها؟

----------


## Tia

*چ باحال 
لنتیای خوش شانس 
سفر ب زمان کردین تو سرنوشت ساز ترین سال عمرتون*

----------


## zansia

> بچه ها توروخدا دیگه از حاشیه و حذفیات و اگر از اللن بخونم میتونم و سطح سوالات و ایمنی زیستی سر جلسه و زمان اعلام نتایج و زمان شروع ترم آینده و ... حرفی نزنید و دقیقا از همین فردا صبح شروع کنید . این شرایط باعث شده یه فرصت دیگه به همه‌مون داده بشه . به نظرم دیگه واقعا بازندگی حق کسیه که ازش استفاده نکنه .


از همین الان، چرا فردا صبح  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Mohammadmp

منتظر تاپیک های  :Yahoo (2): از الان شروع کنم میشه؟ و تلاش در حد مرگ تا روز کنکور!) از اوایل ماه تیر هستیم

----------


## MehranWilson

جیز ایز کرایس  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

وااای چقدر شیرینه همیشه زمان از دست رفته برگرده

----------


## nidorma

واقعا بد شد ... 
من همین الانشم خسته شده بودم 
با این اوضاع که دیگه نابود میشم.
انگار دوباره برگشتیم قبل عید

----------


## B.R

دهنم سرویس شد 
بفکر این همه تعویق نبودم  :Yahoo (13):

----------


## MrChemist

تکلیف اون ۸۰ درصد چی شد؟

----------


## Matean

شک ندارم من بازم زمانو هدر میدم ودوماه به کنکور عین چی پشیمون میشم.چه اخلاقیه من دارم اخه

----------


## 0mdh0

> به نظرتون برای نظام قدیم حذفیات اعلام میکنن


مگ با اینهمه تعویق باید حذفیاتم داشته باشیم برا کنکور

----------


## matinzu80

خیلی خبر خوبیه ولی میتونه بد هم باش چرا ؟ 
سطح علمی داوطلب میره بالا و برای رشته های خوب  میانگین درصد خیلی بالایی لازم است
پ.ن:انشالله همه به هدفاشون برسن
پ.ن2:این تاپیک های مضخرف ( ازالان میرسم ) رو منفجر کنید و دیگه نزنید افرین  :Yahoo (21): 
 :Y (503):

----------


## 0mdh0

امسال معجزه زیاد داریم 
چون وقتی زمان برگرده عقب ی حس و حال دیگ داره
تاپیک بزنیم بعد کنکور ایشالا
 کسایی ک از اردیبهشت شروع کردن رتبه هاشونو بگن
میترکه :Yahoo (3):

----------


## mohammad1397

با این اوضاع مخصوصا اگه 20 درصد هم حذف کنن و دو نظامه بودن و بسته بودن دست طراحا برای طرح سوالای خلاقانه میانگین درصدا رشد عجیبی داره شاید با یک تست سرنوشت ادم عوض شه یک فرصت ثبت نام مجدد هم گذاشتن احتمالا جمعیت کنکور امسال رکورد بزنه عملا کنکور امسال رقابت سرعت میشه نه علمی

----------


## Amir Ho30n

سلام 
الان به حرف عربشاهی رسیدین 
کلاساش تا21 مرداده

----------


## Soheil.si

بنظرتون با این وضع بتونن تو سه ماه و خرده ای خودشونو تا حد ۱۰۰۰بالا بکشن؟منظورم اوناییه که سطح متوسطی دارن ولی نخوندن تا حالا:/

----------


## امید رسولی

به نظرتون کنکور سخت میشه؟؟

----------


## Lagertha

خب میتونم بگم عمیقا مبارکه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## iwasaswimmer

اقا تکلیف ۲۰ درصد مشخص شد یکی منو تگ کنه 
من برم تست بزنم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## erf.erf

> با این اوضاع مخصوصا اگه 20 درصد هم حذف کنن و دو نظامه بودن و بسته بودن دست طراحا برای طرح سوالای خلاقانه میانگین درصدا رشد عجیبی داره شاید با یک تست سرنوشت ادم عوض شه یک فرصت ثبت نام مجدد هم گذاشتن احتمالا جمعیت کنکور امسال رکورد بزنه عملا کنکور امسال رقابت سرعت میشه نه علمی


فرصت ثبت نام کیه؟

----------


## mohammad1397

> فرصت ثبت نام کیه؟


گفته بودن اخر اردیبهشت اطلاعیه میدن برای فرصت مجدد ثبت نام

----------


## Shah1n

چه جالب
امتحانات میفته تو تیرماه
خوشبحال اونایی شده که مشغول جمعبندی هستن
راحت میتونن تا بیست درصد هم اضافه کنن به درصداشون
چه کنکوری بشه

----------


## erf.erf

> گفته بودن اخر اردیبهشت اطلاعیه میدن برای فرصت مجدد ثبت نام


  ممنون داداش
اخه دوستم جامونده از ثبت نام بنظرت شروع کنه؟ اصن چند درصد احتمال داره ثبت نام تمدیدشه؟

----------


## yeetmaster

خب معلوم شد که علیرضا عربشاهی یه دست های پشت پرده ای داشته و یه چیزی میدونسته که کلاسشو تا 20 مرداد طول داده. :Yahoo (4):

----------


## erf.erf

> گفته بودن اخر اردیبهشت اطلاعیه میدن برای فرصت مجدد ثبت نام


؟؟؟

----------


## Ngizz

بچه ها ببخشید اینجا میگم ولی چون اکثرا اينجا هستن میپرسم. کسی اینجا چنل یا فایلی داره که دروس عمومی رو به صورت فایل سوالات کنکور و آزمون های آزمایشی جمع کرده باشه؟!

----------


## tiny-ghost

خداوکیلی از این بیشتر عقب نیفته صلوات :Yahoo (13):

----------


## Mina_medicine

> داداش ولی برام سواله چطور اینقدر زود فهمیدی . یعنی دقیقه ای سنجشو چک میکنی؟


من این دو ماه بیشتر از دوران اعلام نتایج سایت سنجشو چک میکردم!!! شاید باورتون نشه
هربار یه خری با سندروم دهان بی قرار میومد یه زری میزد من واسه تسکین خودم میرفتم سایت سنجشو وا میکردم میدیدم هیچی نیس خوشحال برمیگشتم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mina_medicine

232 نفر مشغول مشاهده این تاپیک هستن  :Yahoo (21): 
اغا بریم سر درس و مشقامون
اینم از خوش شانسی ما
خدایا شکرت
من اونایی که زیاد خوندن رو درک میکنم
خسته شدن شاید ناراحت بشین از فرصت زیاد اما همین یه ماه و نیم شمایی که انتظار سه رقمی داشتین میتونین دو رقمی بشین ^_^

----------


## f.a.l

به نظرم این فرصت خیلی خوبی هست برای دوستانی که طی سال کم کاری داشتن 
از طرفی هم دانش آموزانی که تا الان خوب خوندن باید با انرژی بیشتر ادامه بدن 
ماه های پایانی کنکور خیلی مهم اند سعی کنید نا امید نشید و با انرژی ادامه بدید

----------


## AShkan Milani

آقا ریاضی من صفره فیلمای کی خوبه بگیرم

----------


## Amirsina

> آقا ریاضی من صفره فیلمای کی خوبه بگیرم


فیلم به درد نمیخوره بشین درسنامه خیلی سبزو بخون

----------


## zhi.a

خیلی خوش شانسین
خیلی :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Amirsina

> خیلی خوش شانسین
> خیلی


به نظر من میفتاد اوایل مرداد خیلی بهتر بود.الان از اونور بوم افتادیم

----------


## zhi.a

> به نظر من میفتاد اوایل مرداد خیلی بهتر بود.الان از اونور بوم افتادیم


شاید اما خب وقت خیلی زیادی دارین
قشنگ میشه یه جهش خوب تو درصدا زد :Yahoo (4): 
پ.ن: حالا اگه ما کنکور داشتیم تازه ی هفته زودتر از تاریخ همیشگیش برگزارش میکردن :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Future

> آقا ریاضی من صفره فیلمای کی خوبه بگیرم


من نکته و تست سادات کلاسینو ثبتنام کردم تا الان که خیلی خوبه ۲ جلسشو دیدم خیلی خوبه از پایه ی پایه شروع میکنه

----------


## aianz79

بدبخت شدم  رفت :Y (533):

----------


## tiny-ghost

> با این اوضاع مخصوصا اگه 20 درصد هم حذف کنن و دو نظامه بودن و بسته بودن دست طراحا برای طرح سوالای خلاقانه میانگین درصدا رشد عجیبی داره شاید با یک تست سرنوشت ادم عوض شه یک فرصت ثبت نام مجدد هم گذاشتن احتمالا جمعیت کنکور امسال رکورد بزنه عملا کنکور امسال رقابت سرعت میشه نه علمی


از همین میترسم من.امیدوارم حداقل اون 20 درصد حذف نشه.خیلیا فک میکنن ب نفعشون شده اما در واقع اینطوری نیست

----------


## invinciblegirl

خسته ام خسته. ای کاش بعد کنکور 98 استراحت میکردم و بعد اعلام نتایج شروع میکردم. واسه من و امثال من که معتاد کتابخونه بودیم چه فایده؟ بزرگترین لطمه رو بهم زد. با اوایل مرداد کنار اومده بودم با این چجوری کنار بیام؟

----------


## yeetmaster

> آقا ریاضی من صفره فیلمای کی خوبه بگیرم


نکته و تست استاد حیدری یا استاد سادات از کلاسینو. من خودم حیدری رو پیشنهاد میدم ولی سادات هم خیلی کارش درسته.

----------


## matinzu80

> خسته ام خسته. ای کاش بعد کنکور 98 استراحت میکردم و بعد اعلام نتایج شروع میکردم. واسه من و امثال من که معتاد کتابخونه بودیم چه فایده؟ بزرگترین لطمه رو بهم زد. با اوایل مرداد کنار اومده بودم با این چجوری کنار بیام؟


داداش منم کتابخونه میرفتم ولی الان به خونه عادت کردم 
بعدشم انگیزتو بالا نگهدار به اهدافت فکر کن مطمین باش موفق میشی  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Ngizz

> بچه ها ببخشید اینجا میگم ولی چون اکثرا اينجا هستن میپرسم. کسی اینجا چنل یا فایلی داره که دروس عمومی رو به صورت فایل سوالات کنکور و آزمون های آزمایشی جمع کرده باشه؟!


آقا چرا تشکر میکنید لطفا اگه کسی چنلی یا فایلی شبیه بانک تست منتا یا لرنیتو رو برای نظام قدیم داره که سوالات عمومی داخلش باشه به اشتراک بذاره صوابم میکنه تو این روز خجسته  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## Ruby

_هنوزم باورم نمیشه . اصلا فکرشو هم نمیکردم. نهایتا گفتم 17مرداد دیگه ._

----------


## matinzu80

من ادامه میدم تو این قصه بیدارم / واسه سه ماه دیگه کتاب و تست دارم /  ادامه میدم تا وقتی وقت هست / آتشفشانو نمیشه با برف بستت  :Yahoo (4):   انشالله هممون امسال حقمونو از کنکور میگیریم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## salim7174

خداییش، دم خدایی واقعا گرم
ممنونم خداجون

----------


## Mr_ES

واقعا خیلی خیلی بد شد ،باورم نمیشه ،چرا آخه، من داشتم آزمون جامع مثلا میزدم :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mehrab98

جون مادرتون بشینید از الان بخونید عین بشر متمدن 
بخدا دیگ ما تحمل تاپیکای شروع از ۱۵ تیر برای ۲ رقمی شدنو نداریم

----------


## saj8jad

با این وضع سال تحصیلی جدید دانشگاه ها با تاخیر آغاز میشه
بجای 1 مهر یحتمل از 15 آبان ماه آغاز میشه

----------


## f.a.l

> واقعا خیلی خیلی بد شد ،باورم نمیشه ،چرا آخه، من داشتم آزمون جامع مثلا میزدم


چرا خوبه که می تونی بیشتر مرور کنی

----------


## f.a.l

> خسته ام خسته. ای کاش بعد کنکور 98 استراحت میکردم و بعد اعلام نتایج شروع میکردم. واسه من و امثال من که معتاد کتابخونه بودیم چه فایده؟ بزرگترین لطمه رو بهم زد. با اوایل مرداد کنار اومده بودم با این چجوری کنار بیام؟


سعی کن با شرایط جدید خودتو وفق بدی
حیفه تا الان که خوندی ادامه بده

----------


## Mr_ES

> چرا خوبه که می تونی بیشتر مرور کنی


خسته شدم ،از درس و کنکور ،میخواستم هر چه سریعتر تموم بشه ، نشد

----------


## ارش پرهام

> خسته شدم ،از درس و کنکور ،میخواستم هر چه سریعتر تموم بشه ، نشد


منم باهات هم عقیدم با این خبری که شنفتم منفجر شدم :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):

----------


## Mr.Moein

حالا تکلیف اون 20درصد حذفی چی میشه بخونیمش یا ن :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Zahra77

> واقعا خیلی خیلی بد شد ،باورم نمیشه ،چرا آخه، من داشتم آزمون جامع مثلا میزدم


 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 
وای منم داشتم از 90 میومدم جلو هی فوش میدادم چرا اول تمومش نکردم  :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## ArweNN

ای وای دادا برگام  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## f.a.l

> خسته شدم ،از درس و کنکور ،میخواستم هر چه سریعتر تموم بشه ، نشد


ارع ولی چاره ای نیست باید ادامه داد

----------


## ali13791379

خدا لعنت کنه اون احمقایی که بر طبل تعویق کنکور زدن موقع اعلام نتایج که میانگین درصدا اومد رو 100 بعد میفهمید چه گندی زدین بیچاره ها

----------


## matinzu80

> خدا لعنت کنه اون احمقایی که بر طبل تعویق کنکور زدن موقع اعلام نتایج که میانگین درصدا اومد رو 100 بعد میفهمید چه گندی زدین بیچاره ها


کام جویان را ز ناکامی دنیا چاره  نیست بر زمستان صبر باید طالب نوروز را 
دوستای گلم.توی این شرایطی که پیش اومده هیچ کس هیچ نقشی نداره.به نقطه ای  رسیدیم که جز خدا هیچ کاری از دست کسی ساخته نیست.نشستن و غر زدن  که چرا تاریخ کنکور عقب افتاده هیچ چیزی رو حل نمیکنه.بیایم دیدمون رو عوض  کنیم.فک کنیم که حتما پشت این همه ماجرا حتما یه حکمتی بوده،ما فقط  نمیدونیم.خدا خودشم توی قرآن گفته«چه بسا چیزی رو خوش نمی‌دارید ولی آن چیز  برای شما خوب است».

----------


## ali13791379

> کام جویان را ز ناکامی دنیا چاره  نیست بر زمستان صبر باید طالب نوروز را 
> دوستای گلم.توی این شرایطی که پیش اومده هیچ کس هیچ نقشی نداره.به نقطه ای  رسیدیم که جز خدا هیچ کاری از دست کسی ساخته نیست.نشستن و غر زدن  که چرا تاریخ کنکور عقب افتاده هیچ چیزی رو حل نمیکنه.بیایم دیدمون رو عوض  کنیم.فک کنیم که حتما پشت این همه ماجرا حتما یه حکمتی بوده،ما فقط  نمیدونیم.خدا خودشم توی قرآن گفته«چه بسا چیزی رو خوش نمی‌دارید ولی آن چیز  برای شما خوب است».


برو باو تو باغ نیستی الان داغی یه ماه دیگه میفهمی

----------


## hamedaaa

ایول  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 
از فردا شروع می کنم

----------


## matinzu80

> برو باو تو باغ نیستی الان داغی یه ماه دیگه میفهمی


اتفاقا خیلی وقته تو باغم  :Yahoo (21): 
بعدشم چرا اینقدر انرژی منفی میدی...تلاشتو بکن خدا هم کمکت میکنه کسی قرار نیست جای تو بره دانشگاه 
پ.ن:6 خط نوشته بودم ولی  پاکش کردم ارزش نداشت

----------


## Zahra77

> کام جویان را ز ناکامی دنیا چاره  نیست بر زمستان صبر باید طالب نوروز را 
> دوستای گلم.توی این شرایطی که پیش اومده هیچ کس هیچ نقشی نداره.به نقطه ای  رسیدیم که جز خدا هیچ کاری از دست کسی ساخته نیست.نشستن و غر زدن  که چرا تاریخ کنکور عقب افتاده هیچ چیزی رو حل نمیکنه.بیایم دیدمون رو عوض  کنیم.فک کنیم که حتما پشت این همه ماجرا حتما یه حکمتی بوده،ما فقط  نمیدونیم.خدا خودشم توی قرآن گفته«چه بسا چیزی رو خوش نمی‌دارید ولی آن چیز  برای شما خوب است».


غر زدن برا عقب افتادن؟ 
 :Yahoo (4): ) 
نکنه دارم خواب میبینم اینارو؟

----------


## matinzu80

> غر زدن برا عقب افتادن؟ 
> ) 
> نکنه دارم خواب میبینم اینارو؟


فک کنم اشتباه replay کردی یا شایدم متنو نمیتونی بخونی

----------


## M.Faraz.Abr

حذفیات چی؟؟

----------


## Ham1

> جون مادرتون بشینید از الان بخونید عین بشر متمدن 
> بخدا دیگ ما تحمل تاپیکای شروع از ۱۵ تیر برای ۲ رقمی شدنو نداریم


مطمئن باش ۹۰ درصد کسایی که تا الان هیچی نخوندن از این به بعد هم نمیخونن. کسی که یه ۱۱ ماه رو از دست بده بلده چطور ۲ ماه دیگه رو هم تلف کنه.
تازه این تعویق برای خیلی ها بده چون میانگین درصد ها خیلی بالا میره. وقتی میانگین رفت رو ۹۰ تازه میگن کاش زمان کنکور تغییر نمی کرد.

----------


## matinzu80

> حذفیات چی؟؟


برای امتحانات نهایی حذفش قطعی شد اما برای کنکور فعلا نظر ندادند

----------


## thanks god

دوستان عزیزی که فرمودن چرا زمان کنکور رو عقب انداختن و ......

یعنی شما حاضری به عنوان یک فرد عاقل تو این اوضاع سر جلسه *کنکور* حاضر شی؟؟؟

----------


## high.target

ی اتفاقه
میتونی ب چشم فرصت ببینی
یا وقتشو هدر بدی
این توییی ک تصمیم میگیری
خوش بحالتون بشینین بخونیننن

----------


## navidprs2010

> دوستان عزیزی که فرمودن چرا زمان کنکور رو عقب انداختن و ......
> 
> یعنی شما حاضری به عنوان یک فرد عاقل تو این اوضاع سر جلسه *کنکور* حاضر شی؟؟؟


سوال اینجاست آیا اوضاع در تاریخهای اعلامی برای کنکور عادی خواهد شد ؟! 
آیا اگر در تاریخ 30 و 31 مرداد اوضاع همچنان وخیم بود حاضرید قید کنکورو بزنید یا نه؟
آیا می دانید برگزاری چهار کنکور ظرف یک ماه با جمعیت میلیونی شرکت کننده در صورت فروکش نکردن ویروس کرونا چه عواقبی در پی خواهد داشت ؟
دولت باید تصمیم میگرفت کنکور رو برگزار کنه یا نه . تعویق زمان برگزاری تاثیری در کنترل بیماری نخواهد داشت.

----------


## ABBAS_99

*هیچی جز این نمیتونست انقد خوشحالم کنه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
کل خستگی امروزم در رفت خوابم پرید!!!!!!!!!!!!!

* :Y (656):  :Y (547):  :Y (742):  :Y (655):  :Y (719):  :Y (622): 
 :Y (596):  :Y (605):  :Y (464):  :Y (745):  :Y (429):

----------


## tamanaviki

اکثرا میان اینجا میگن چرا کنکور عقب افتاد ماخسته شدیم از بس خوندیم،میانگین درصدا بالا میره قبول شدن سخت میشه


من یسوال از این عزیزان دارم اونم اینه واقعا تو این شرایط میخاستن تیر برن کنکور بدن؟؟؟این شرایط حالا دس هیچکی نی پ بجای طعنه زدن ب بقیه بچها برنامه ریزی کن ک خسته نشی از خوندن..کرونا باهیچکی شوخی نداره عزیزان اول باید زنده بمونیم ک بتونیم کنکور بدیم

----------


## Django

*کلا هر اتفاقی بیفته اکثریت شاکی هستن.
سعی کنید جز این قشر نباشید,
موفق میشید*

----------


## Saturn8

کانال konkor_us@

همه ی مطالب مفید برای کنکور رو داره از این فرصت باقیمانده استفاده کنید

موفق باشید.

----------


## tataloo

بر طبلِ شادانه بکوب! پیروز و مردانه، بکوب●♪♫
برخیز و پرچم را ببر؛ بر سر درِ خانه بکوب…●♪♫
بر طبلِ شادانه بکوب●♪♫
از سرزمینِ من بگو؛ روزهای تابنده‌تر●♪♫
سر رشته ی خورشید را؛ تا انتهای شب ببَر●♪♫


از سرزمینِ من بگو؛ تا قلّه های افتخار●♪♫
از پهلوانانِ دلیر… از کوه های استوار…●♪♫
از پهلوانانِ دلیر… از کوه های استوار…●♪♫
بر طبلِ شادانه بکوب! پیروز و مردانه، بکوب●♪♫


برخیز و پرچم را ببر؛ بر سر درِ خانه بکوب…●♪♫
بر طبلِ شادانه بکوب●♪♫
تا بیرقِ پیروزی؛ بر عرش فرود آید●♪♫
پیشانیِ خاک آلود؛ اینجا به سجود آید●♪♫
بر شانه ی کوه انداز؛ پیراهنِ ایران را!●♪♫


مردانه مهیا کن؛ میدانِ دلیران را●♪♫
مردانه مهیا کن؛ میدانِ دلیران را●♪♫
بر طبلِ شادانه بکوب! پیروز و مردانه، بکوب●♪♫
برخیز و پرچم را ببر؛ بر سر درِ خانه بکوب…●♪♫
بر طبلِ شادانه بکوب●♪♫
https://dls.music-fa.com/tagdl/downl...di%20(320).mp3

----------


## tataloo

ای جان وُ ای جانـانِ من…●♪♫
ای عشقِ جاویـــدانِ من…●♪♫
نامت، طنین انداز شد؛ ایرانِ من! ایرانِ من!●♪♫
تاریخ، از روزِ ازل؛ شعری که می خواند، تویی…●♪♫
آن سوی بُرد وُ باخت ها؛ نامی که می ماند، تویــی…●♪♫
ایـــران! با تو هم پیمان شدن، زیبــــاست…●♪♫
عشقِ تو؛ در سینه، پا برجاست…●♪♫
با تو؛ فردا، شکلِ یک رؤیاست…●♪♫
ایـــران! ای صدایِ سرخِ آزادی●♪♫

 عاشقی را؛ یـادِ مــا دادی●♪♫
با تو هستم؛ در غم وُ شادی…●♪♫
باید که در هیاهو گُل کرد؛ چون سیاوش…●♪♫
ققنوس می توان شد؛ در شعله هایِ آتش…●♪♫

در پیچ وُ تابِ طوفان، دریایِ سر بلندیم…●♪♫
از موج ها بپرسید؛ با صخره، چند چندیم!●♪♫
بعد از هزار وُ یک شب؛ با همتی دوباره●♪♫
در صحنه می درخشیم؛ با یازده ستاره●♪♫
ایــران! با تو هم پیمان شدن، زیبـــاست…●♪♫

 عشقِ تو؛ در سینه، پا برجــاست…●♪♫
با تو؛ فردا، شکلِ یک رؤیـــاست…●♪♫
ایـــران! ای صدایِ سرخِ آزادی●♪♫
عاشقی را؛ یـادِ مــا دادی●♪♫
با تو هستم؛ در غم وُ شـــادی…●♪♫
https://dls.music-fa.com/tagdl/downl...re%20(320).mp3

----------


## B3hism

> ای جان وُ ای جانـانِ من…●♪♫
> ای عشقِ جاویـــدانِ من…●♪♫
> نامت، طنین انداز شد؛ ایرانِ من! ایرانِ من!●♪♫
> تاریخ، از روزِ ازل؛ شعری که می خواند، تویی…●♪♫
> آن سوی بُرد وُ باخت ها؛ نامی که می ماند، تویــی…●♪♫
> ایـــران! با تو هم پیمان شدن، زیبــــاست…●♪♫
> عشقِ تو؛ در سینه، پا برجاست…●♪♫
> با تو؛ فردا، شکلِ یک رؤیاست…●♪♫
> ایـــران! ای صدایِ سرخِ آزادی●♪♫
> ...


فکرکنم تمام این داستان عقب افتادن کنکور واسه این بود که خدا میخواست برای تو معجزه کنه تتلو جان . مرسی بابت این دو تا موزیک زیبایی که اجرا کردی ، یکی دو جا از ریتم خارج شدی ولی درکل خوب بود .
واقعا حس میکنم تتلو از اینستا بن شده ، اومده توی انجمن ما .
بشین و محکم بخون ، امسال کنکور مال توئه و دقیقا همون اتفاقی افتاد که لازم داشتی تا بیفته . بزن بترکون .

----------


## Maryam.mz

دوستان عزیزی که از تعویق کنکور ناراضی هستید و میگید که از الان شروع کردین به کنکور زدن ! و خسته شدن و اینا  :Yahoo (110): 
و عزیزانی که پیش خودشون پز تراز و رتبه و ...آرمون های مختلف رو میدن ! شاید باورتون نشه ولی جوجه رو آخر پاییز می شمارن ! :Y (641): 
اگه قرار به ضرر کردن باشه فقط این شما نیستید که متضرر میشید ! میانگین درصد میره بالا و همه ضرر می کنن ! اینو هم یادتون باشه که کسی که تا الان نخونده ، باز هم نمی خونه ! ( به استثنای یک عده که عاقل باشن ) و شمایی که ده هزار دور، همه چیز رو خوندی و الان فول فولی باید تا آخرین لحظه بخونی ، چون الان تو فاز جمع بندی رفتی دلیل بر برتر بودن ت بر جماعتی ک از تعویق خوشحال شدن نیست !
و در نهایت این تنها شما نیستی که خسته ی راهی :Y (609): 
رتبه یکِ چهار آزمون آخر سنجش سال 96 ، دو هفته ی آخر رو ول کرد شد 151 :Y (594): ( طبق گفته های  برنامه ای در تیوی) ! شما که دیگه جای خود داری !!!  :Y (709): 
شاهنامه آخرش خوشه :Y (511): 
( نقل نگیرید ، گفتنش لازم بود ! برای هر دو گروه !)

----------


## tataloo

> فکرکنم تمام این داستان عقب افتادن کنکور واسه این بود که خدا میخواست برای تو معجزه کنه تتلو جان . مرسی بابت این دو تا موزیک زیبایی که اجرا کردی ، یکی دو جا از ریتم خارج شدی ولی درکل خوب بود .
> واقعا حس میکنم تتلو از اینستا بن شده ، اومده توی انجمن ما .
> بشین و محکم بخون ، امسال کنکور مال توئه و دقیقا همون اتفاقی افتاد که لازم داشتی تا بیفته . بزن بترکون .


 :Yahoo (8): 
اره واقعا خدا یه بال پرواز دوباره با این خبر بهم داد تا دوباره اوج بگیرم :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8): دیگه واقعا واقعا وقتشه قدرت واقعیو به خودم و بقیه نشون بدم!امسال سال منه باید از این فرصت سربلند بیرون بیام  :Yahoo (8): 
هیچ چیز نمیتونست به اندازه ی این خبر منو خوشحال کنه.واسه منی که از صفر شروع کردم و سرشار از انرژیم تا این مدتو بترکونم هیچ خبری مثل این نمیتونست اینطور روحمو به پرواز دربیاره :Y (697): 
خدایا شکرت ، خدایا مرسی
ببینید تتل بعد کنکور به ، کجاها رسید
خدایا شکرت واسه تن سالم واسه توان بالا

توقع کم قانع

خدایا ممنون واسه این همه مانع

شکرت که میرم جلو من یه تنه دائم

پروردگارا خسته و داغونیم همه از درد کارا

بتابون نور قبولی تو کنکور بر قلب ماها

بده برکت به سفره ها ، حرکت به پاها

----------


## matinzu80

> اره واقعا خدا یه بال پرواز دوباره با این خبر بهم داد تا دوباره اوج بگیرمدیگه واقعا واقعا وقتشه قدرت واقعیو به خودم و بقیه نشون بدم!امسال سال منه باید از این فرصت سربلند بیرون بیام 
> هیچ چیز نمیتونست به اندازه ی این خبر منو خوشحال کنه.واسه منی که از صفر شروع کردم و سرشار از انرژیم تا این مدتو بترکونم هیچ خبری مثل این نمیتونست اینطور روحمو به پرواز دربیاره
> خدایا شکرت ، خدایا مرسی
> ببینید تتل بعد کنکور به ، کجاها رسید
> خدایا شکرت واسه تن سالم واسه توان بالا
> 
> توقع کم قانع
> 
> خدایا ممنون واسه این همه مانع
> ...


میشه یه لطفی کنی دیگه آهنگ نخونی :Yahoo (4): 
ولی داداش هیچ دلیلی نمیبینم اسمتو بذاری تتلو اخه تتلو  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Fawzi

*سنجش دوست دارم هوارتا
اصننن هیجانی ترین خبر تعلق میگیره به این خبر ناب  

جذابتر از اینم‌مگه هس ؟ زمان رفته رو دو دستی بهت تقدیم کنن !

حالا همه چی ب خودت برمیگرده :
اگه ب عقب برگردی باز اعمال قبلی رو پیش میگیری؟
یا خلق یه حماسه از جانب خودت برای تغییر سرنوشتت؟

گود لاک ^-^

*

----------


## Nyr.mhn.93

ببخشید میدونم پیامم ربطی به تاپیک نداره گفتم شاید بچه ها الان بیشتر اینجا بیان بدونن و یه تاپیک جدا زده نشه ببخشید که اینجا میپرسم : 
چجوری میشه فیلم انلاین تو ادوبی کانکت که داریم میبینیم رو همزمان ضبط کنیم؟! با برنامه Xrecorder انگار نمیشه فیلم که تو ادوبیِ رو ضبط کرد. راهی چیزی نیست دوستان  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## mobinax

> دوستان عزیزی که از تعویق کنکور ناراضی هستید و میگید که از الان شروع کردین به کنکور زدن ! و خسته شدن و اینا 
> و عزیزانی که پیش خودشون پز تراز و رتبه و ...آرمون های مختلف رو میدن ! شاید باورتون نشه ولی جوجه رو آخر پاییز می شمارن !
> اگه قرار به ضرر کردن باشه فقط این شما نیستید که متضرر میشید ! میانگین درصد میره بالا و همه ضرر می کنن ! اینو هم یادتون باشه که کسی که تا الان نخونده ، باز هم نمی خونه ! ( به استثنای یک عده که عاقل باشن ) و شمایی که ده هزار دور، همه چیز رو خوندی و الان فول فولی باید تا آخرین لحظه بخونی ، چون الان تو فاز جمع بندی رفتی دلیل بر برتر بودن ت بر جماعتی ک از تعویق خوشحال شدن نیست !
> و در نهایت این تنها شما نیستی که خسته ی راهی
> رتبه یکِ چهار آزمون آخر سنجش سال 96 ، دو هفته ی آخر رو ول کرد شد 151( طبق گفته های  برنامه ای در تیوی) ! شما که دیگه جای خود داری !!! 
> شاهنامه آخرش خوشه
> ( نقل نگیرید ، گفتنش لازم بود ! برای هر دو گروه !)


پیامتو کپی کردم و برای خودم نگه داشتم ممنون ممنون حرفت حق بود

----------


## invinciblegirl

> داداش منم کتابخونه میرفتم ولی الان به خونه عادت کردم 
> بعدشم انگیزتو بالا نگهدار به اهدافت فکر کن مطمین باش موفق میشی 
> 
> 
> فایل پیوست 91953


من دخترم :/
شرایط خونه زیاد واسه درس خوندن خوب نیست بخصوص تو تابستون.
سعیمو میکنم چاره ی دیگه ای ندارم

----------


## _Viper_

*خداروهزاران بار شکررر* :Y (719): *بهترین فرصت واسه ماهایی که از اسفند و فروردین شروع کردیم
واقعا خدا بهمون فرصت دوباره داد...* :Yahoo (81):

----------


## yeetmaster

> ببخشید میدونم پیامم ربطی به تاپیک نداره گفتم شاید بچه ها الان بیشتر اینجا بیان بدونن و یه تاپیک جدا زده نشه ببخشید که اینجا میپرسم : 
> چجوری میشه فیلم انلاین تو ادوبی کانکت که داریم میبینیم رو همزمان ضبط کنیم؟! با برنامه Xrecorder انگار نمیشه فیلم که تو ادوبیِ رو ضبط کرد. راهی چیزی نیست دوستان


Camtasia و Bandicam رو امتحان کن.
و جوری ست کن که کل صفحه رو ریکورد کنه و یه اپلیکیشن رو ریکورد نکنه.
تو همون اول هست نوشته Screen Recorder ست کن روی Fullscreen.

----------


## ارش پرهام

کی تعطیلات تابسانه مان را به درس تبدیل کرد ؟؟؟؟ مهلقا خانم
کی ما گلابیا رو بدبخت کرد ؟؟؟؟مهلقا خانوم
کی این اوضاع نابسامان را برای ما ایجاد کرد؟؟؟؟مهلقا خانوم
کی باعث کاهش درامد کاظم ورفقاش شد(قلمچی)؟؟؟مهلقا خانوم
کی این خبر تعویق کنکور را اعلام کرد ؟؟؟؟مهلقا خانوم
این واسه اون خدایی رِییس سازمان سنجشه که مارو ته کفه ترازو انداخت

----------


## sina_u

> *خداروهزاران بار شکررر**بهترین فرصت واسه ماهایی که از اسفند و فروردین شروع کردیم
> واقعا خدا بهمون فرصت دوباره داد...*


فکر نمی کنی یه جای این نتیجه گیریت ایراد داره.
دلیل اینکه کنکور تعویق افتاد بیماری کرونا بود که تا الان کلی از پزشک ها و پرستارها و مردمو کشته.
خدایی که جلوی بیماریو نگیره اما به فکر پشت کنکوری هایی که دیر شروع کردن باشه خدای خیلی شوتی باید باشه  :Yahoo (21): 
نمیدونم چه فلسفه ای هست ، همه چیزهای خوبو میگذاریم به حساب خدا اما چیزهای بدو نمیگذاریم به حسابش.

----------


## tiny-ghost

بچه ها تاریخ نهایی چی؟ تغییر میکنه؟

----------


## thanks god

> فکر نمی کنی یه جای این نتیجه گیریت ایراد داره.
> دلیل اینکه کنکور تعویق افتاد بیماری کرونا بود که تا الان کلی از پزشک ها و پرستارها و مردمو کشته.
> خدایی که جلوی بیماریو نگیره اما به فکر پشت کنکوری هایی که دیر شروع کردن باشه خدای خیلی شوتی باید باشه 
> نمیدونم چه فلسفه ای هست ، همه چیزهای خوبو میگذاریم به حساب خدا اما چیزهای بدو نمیگذاریم به حسابش.


جالبه این که میگید تا یک چیز خوب میشه ب حساب خدا می‌نویسیم و چیزهای بد رو کار خدا نمیدونیم.
معمولا وقتی به انسان چیز بدی میرسه ب حساب خدا مینویسه و در خوشی خدا رو فراموش میکنه ، شاید فقط من اینطورم 😐
من ک تا یک اتفاق بد میوفته اینقد کفر میگم و از خدا بیزار میشم ک حد نداره ولی بعضی مواقع حکمت اون کار رو ک میفهمم عاااشقش میشم.
در وجود الله شک نکن و مطمئن باش هست ، فقط بعضی کاراش فراتر از ذهن من و شماست، طبیعی هم هس.
اگ اینطور ک شما میگی باشه پس امام هارو هم خدا نگه میداشت ، پس شوته ک معصومان رو کشته و ظالمین رو بر اونها پیروز کرده هه.

----------


## Hamid1066wrr

با تشکر از سازمان سنجش ک باعث شد درتابستان نیز درس بخوانیم

----------


## mehdi0

> فکر نمی کنی یه جای این نتیجه گیریت ایراد داره.
> دلیل اینکه کنکور تعویق افتاد بیماری کرونا بود که تا الان کلی از پزشک ها و پرستارها و مردمو کشته.
> خدایی که جلوی بیماریو نگیره اما به فکر پشت کنکوری هایی که دیر شروع کردن باشه خدای خیلی شوتی باید باشه 
> نمیدونم چه فلسفه ای هست ، همه چیزهای خوبو میگذاریم به حساب خدا اما چیزهای بدو نمیگذاریم به حسابش.


 اینو یادت باشه یه مسلمان واقعی هیچ کقت شک نمیکنه.
نکنه انتظار داری آدم هایی که باور دارن دینشون بهترین و کامل ترین دینه به عقایدشون شک کنن؟!
 :Yahoo (76):

----------


## salim7174

> فکر نمی کنی یه جای این نتیجه گیریت ایراد داره.
> دلیل اینکه کنکور تعویق افتاد بیماری کرونا بود که تا الان کلی از پزشک ها و پرستارها و مردمو کشته.
> خدایی که جلوی بیماریو نگیره اما به فکر پشت کنکوری هایی که دیر شروع کردن باشه خدای خیلی شوتی باید باشه 
> نمیدونم چه فلسفه ای هست ، همه چیزهای خوبو میگذاریم به حساب خدا اما چیزهای بدو نمیگذاریم به حسابش.


 « (ﻟﻴﻨﻪ) ﮔﻴﺎﻩ ﺷﻨﺎﺱِ ﺳﻮﺋﺪﻱ، ﺩﺭ ﺍﻭﺍﺳﻂ ﻗﺮﻥ18 ﻣﻴﻼ‌ﺩﻱ ﻛﺸﻒ ﻛﺮﺩ ﻛﻪ ﺩﺭ ﮔﻴﺎﻫﺎﻥ ﻧﻴﺰ ﺟﻨﺲ ﻧﺮ ﻭ ﻣﺎﺩﻩ ﻭﺟﻮﺩ ﺩﺍﺭﺩ، ﺍﻣﺎ ﺍﻳﻦ ﻣﻮﺿﻮﻉ، ﻣﺤﺎﻓﻞ ﻛﻠﻴﺴﺎ ﺭﺍ ﺧﺸﻤﮕﻴﻦ ﺳﺎﺧﺖ ﻭ ﻛﺘﺎﺑﻬﺎﻱ ﺍﻭ ﺭﺍ ﺑﻪ ﻋﻨﻮﺍﻥ ﻛﺘﺐ ﺿﻼ‌ﻝ ﻣﻌﺮﻓﻲ ﻛﺮﺩﻧﺪ.» ﺩﺍﻧﺴﺘﻴﻬﺎﻱ ﺟﻬﺎﻥ ﻋﻠﻢ ﺹ 241 .
 
ﺍﻣﺎ ﻗﺮﺁﻥ، ﺩﺭ ﺑﻴﺶ ﺍﺯ ﺩﻩ ﺁﻳﻪ ﺍﺯ ﺯﻭﺟﻴﺖ ﮔﻴﺎﻫﺎﻥ ﺑﺤﺚ ﻛﺮﺩﻩ ﺍﺳﺖ. ﻣﺜﻼ‌ً : ﺷﻌﺮﺍ/ 7 – ﻟﻘﻤﺎﻥ/10 « ﻭ ﺍﺯ ﺁﺳﻤﺎﻥ ﺁﺑﻲ ﻓﺮﻭ ﻓﺮﺳﺘﺎﺩﻳﻢ ﻭ ﺑﻪ ﻭﺳﻴﻠﻪ ﻱ ﺁﻥ ﺟﻔﺘﻬﺎﻳﻲ ﺍﺯ ﮔﻴﺎﻫﺎﻥ ﮔﻮﻧﺎﮔﻮﻥ ﺭﻭﻳﺎﻧﺪﻳﻢ.»

ﻗﺮﺁﻥ، ﻫﺰﺍﺭ ﻭ ﺍﻧﺪﻱ ﺳﺎﻝ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﺯ ﻧﻴﻮﺗﻦ ﺍﺯ ﺟﺎﺫﺑﻪ ﻱ ﺯﻣﻴﻦ ﺧﺒﺮﺩﺍﺩﻩ ﺍﺳﺖ:
 
« ﺯﻣﻴﻦ ﺭﺍ ﺟﺬﺏ ﻛﻨﻨﺪﻩ ﺁﻓﺮﻳﺪﻳﻢ.» ﻣﺮﺳﻼ‌ﺕ/ 25
 
ﺩﺭ ﺩﻫﻬﺎ ﺗﻔﺴﻴﺮ ﻛﻪ ﭘﻴﺶ ﺍﺯ ﻭﻻ‌ﺩﺕ ﻧﻴﻮﺗﻦ ﻧﻮﺷﺘﻪ ﺷﺪﻩ، ﺗﺼﺮﻳﺢ ﮔﺮﺩﻳﺪﻩ، ﻛﻪ (ﻛِﻔﺎﺕ) ﺑﻪ ﻣﻌﻨﺎﻱ ﺟﺬﺏ ﻛﺮﺩﻥ ﺍﺳﺖ.

----------


## salim7174

> فکر نمی کنی یه جای این نتیجه گیریت ایراد داره.
> دلیل اینکه کنکور تعویق افتاد بیماری کرونا بود که تا الان کلی از پزشک ها و پرستارها و مردمو کشته.
> خدایی که جلوی بیماریو نگیره اما به فکر پشت کنکوری هایی که دیر شروع کردن باشه خدای خیلی شوتی باید باشه 
> نمیدونم چه فلسفه ای هست ، همه چیزهای خوبو میگذاریم به حساب خدا اما چیزهای بدو نمیگذاریم به حسابش.


 ﻛُﺘِﺐَ ﻋَﻠَﻴْﻜُﻢُ ﺍﻟْﻘِﺘَﺎﻝُ ﻭَﻫُﻮَ ﻛُﺮْﻩٌ ﻟَﻜُﻢْ ﻭَﻋَﺴَﻰ ﺃَﻥْ ﺗَﻜْﺮَﻫُﻮﺍ ﺷَﻴْﺌًﺎ ﻭَﻫُﻮَ ﺧَﻴْﺮٌ ﻟَﻜُﻢْ ﻭَﻋَﺴَﻰ ﺃَﻥْ ﺗُﺤِﺒُّﻮﺍ ﺷَﻴْﺌًﺎ ﻭَﻫُﻮَ ﺷَﺮٌّ ﻟَﻜُﻢْ ﻭَﺍﻟﻠَّﻪُ ﻳَﻌْﻠَﻢُ ﻭَﺃَﻧْﺘُﻢْ ﻟَﺎ ﺗَﻌْﻠَﻤُﻮﻥَ ﴿۲۱۶﴾*ﺍﻧ  ﺎﺭﯾﺎﻥ*: ﺟﻨﮓ [ﺑﺎ ﺩﺷﻤﻦ] ﺑﺮ ﺷﻤﺎ ﻣﻘﺮّﺭ ﻭ ﻻ‌ﺯﻡ ﺷﺪﻩ، ﻭ ﺣﺎﻝ ﺁﻧﮑﻪ ﺑﺮﺍﯾﺘﺎﻥ ﻧﺎﺧﻮﺷﺎﯾﻨﺪ ﺍﺳﺖ. ﻭ ﺑﺴﺎ ﭼﯿﺰﯼ ﺭﺍ ﺧﻮﺵ ﻧﺪﺍﺭﯾﺪ ﻭ ﺁﻥ ﺑﺮﺍﯼ ﺷﻤﺎ ﺧﯿﺮ ﺍﺳﺖ، ﻭﺑﺴﺎ ﭼﯿﺰﯼ ﺭﺍ ﺩﻭﺳﺖ ﺩﺍﺭﯾﺪ ﻭ ﺁﻥ ﺑﺮﺍﯼ ﺷﻤﺎ ﺑﺪ ﺍﺳﺖ؛ ﻭﺧﺪﺍ [ﻣﺼﻠﺤﺖ ﺷﻤﺎ ﺭﺍ ﺩﺭ ﻫﻤﻪ ﺍﻣﻮﺭ] ﻣﯽ ﺩﺍﻧﺪ ﻭ ﺷﻤﺎ ﻧﻤﯽ ﺩﺍﻧﯿﺪ.

----------


## _Viper_

> فکر نمی کنی یه جای این نتیجه گیریت ایراد داره.
> دلیل اینکه کنکور تعویق افتاد بیماری کرونا بود که تا الان کلی از پزشک ها و پرستارها و مردمو کشته.
> خدایی که جلوی بیماریو نگیره اما به فکر پشت کنکوری هایی که دیر شروع کردن باشه خدای خیلی شوتی باید باشه 
> نمیدونم چه فلسفه ای هست ، همه چیزهای خوبو میگذاریم به حساب خدا اما چیزهای بدو نمیگذاریم به حسابش.


*والا برادر با ادب من تقصیر خود مردمه کرونا شیوع پیداکرده کلی دکتر پرستارو مردم فوت شدن
والا مردم اگه براشون مهم باشه توخونشون میمونن نکه سرو تهشونو بزنی تو خیابونا میچرخن...
بااین کوته فکریه مردم بی فرهنگ ما(بلانسبت بعضی ها) مطمئنا کنکور عقبترهم میوفته*

----------


## parisa-konkoori

*یه جوری میگین تابستون هم باید درس بخونیم انگار هر سال تابستون میریم لندن یا جزایر هاوایی . خو اگه این کرونا ادامه پیدا کنه همه کنج خونه ایم . دیگه این چیزا چیه میگین . الان اگه میگفتن کنکور همون 2 و 3 مرداده همه تون ناراضی بودین . 
*

----------


## امیرکنکوری

ما یه دوستی داریم مهر 98 از دانشگاه ازاد انصراف داده حالا داره گریه میکنه که 1 سال فرصت دارم و نظام وظیفه گیر میده و کنکور رو چرا اینقدر عقب انداختن، به نظر شما واسه این جور موردا راه حلی دارن؟ طرف رو میشناسم خیلی زحمت کشیده واقعا حیفه :Yahoo (101):

----------


## salim7174

> فکر نمی کنی یه جای این نتیجه گیریت ایراد داره.
> دلیل اینکه کنکور تعویق افتاد بیماری کرونا بود که تا الان کلی از پزشک ها و پرستارها و مردمو کشته.
> خدایی که جلوی بیماریو نگیره اما به فکر پشت کنکوری هایی که دیر شروع کردن باشه خدای خیلی شوتی باید باشه 
> نمیدونم چه فلسفه ای هست ، همه چیزهای خوبو میگذاریم به حساب خدا اما چیزهای بدو نمیگذاریم به حسابش.


دوست عزیز فکر نمیکنی  این یک امتحان الهی هستش
همه ما باید در همه حال و در هر حال به یاد خدا باشیم
فقط باید به خدا توکل کرد
فکر کن دلیل اینکه زکریای نبی سرش رو با اره بریدن چی بوده
یا حضرت یوسف دلیل اینکه به تعداد سال های زندان ماندنش 7 الی 8 سال اضافه شده چی بوده
یا حضرت یونس دلیل اینکه در شکم ماهی بود چی بوده
یا  حضرت ایوب که همه چیزش رو از دست داد حتی پسرانش رو
خداوند به ما راه های درست و غلط رو نشان داده تا شکر گذار نعمتش باشیم یا کفر کنیم هر کس مسؤول اعمال خویش است
و در آخر خداوند به همه ما صبر حضرت ایوب رو عنایت فرماید
امین یا رب العالمین

----------


## Arbba

> دوست عزیز فکر نمیکنی  این یک امتحان الهی هستش
> همه ما باید در همه حال و در هر حال به یاد خدا باشیم
> فقط باید به خدا توکل کرد
> فکر کن دلیل اینکه زکریای نبی سرش رو با اره بریدن چی بوده
> یا حضرت یوسف دلیل اینکه به تعداد سال های زندان ماندنش 7 الی 8 سال اضافه شده چی بوده
> یا حضرت یونس دلیل اینکه در شکم ماهی بود چی بوده
> یا  حضرت ایوب که همه چیزش رو از دست داد حتی پسرانش رو
> خداوند به ما راه های درست و غلط رو نشان داده تا شکر گذار نعمتش باشیم یا کفر کنیم هر کس مسؤول اعمال خویش است
> و در آخر خداوند به همه ما صبر حضرت ایوب رو عنایت فرماید
> امین یا رب العالمین


حالا چرا اینقدر ناراحت شدی؟ اون نظرشو داد همین نمیخاست که شما با ۱۰۰۰۰ تا دلیل بخای بکوبیش یا بخای عقایدت رو تحمیل کنی

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط salim7174


دوست عزیز فکر نمیکنی  این یک امتحان الهی هستش
همه ما باید در همه حال و در هر حال به یاد خدا باشیم
فقط باید به خدا توکل کرد
فکر کن دلیل اینکه زکریای نبی سرش رو با اره بریدن چی بوده
یا حضرت یوسف دلیل اینکه به تعداد سال های زندان ماندنش 7 الی 8 سال اضافه شده چی بوده
یا حضرت یونس دلیل اینکه در شکم ماهی بود چی بوده
یا  حضرت ایوب که همه چیزش رو از دست داد حتی پسرانش رو
خداوند به ما راه های درست و غلط رو نشان داده تا شکر گذار نعمتش باشیم یا کفر کنیم هر کس مسؤول اعمال خویش است
و در آخر خداوند به همه ما صبر حضرت ایوب رو عنایت فرماید
امین یا رب العالمین


بحث عقیدتی نکنید*

----------


## sina_u

> جالبه این که میگید تا یک چیز خوب میشه ب حساب خدا می‌نویسیم و چیزهای بد رو کار خدا نمیدونیم.
> معمولا وقتی به انسان چیز بدی میرسه ب حساب خدا مینویسه و در خوشی خدا رو فراموش میکنه ، شاید فقط من اینطورم ������
> من ک تا یک اتفاق بد میوفته اینقد کفر میگم و از خدا بیزار میشم ک حد نداره ولی بعضی مواقع حکمت اون کار رو ک میفهمم عاااشقش میشم.
> در وجود الله شک نکن و مطمئن باش هست ، فقط بعضی کاراش فراتر از ذهن من و شماست، طبیعی هم هس.
> اگ اینطور ک شما میگی باشه پس امام هارو هم خدا نگه میداشت ، پس شوته ک معصومان رو کشته و ظالمین رو بر اونها پیروز کرده هه.


اون نتیجه گیری بالا رو گفتم مشکل داره.
اینکه موقع اتفاق بد کفر میگین احتمالا به این خاطر هست که  اعتقاد محکمی ندارین. که به من مربوط نمیشه. عقیده خودتون هست.
حداقل من موقع اتفاق بد فحشی به خدا نمیدم.
موقع اتفاق بد انسان به سمت هر چیزی که فکر میکنه ممکنه مشکلشو حل کنه چنگ میزنه ممکنه به سنگ اعتقاد داشته باشه میره از سنگ  میخواد مشکلشو حل کنه اگه نتیجه بگیره باز فردا میره سراغش اگه نه حکمتی داشته که اون نمیدونه ولی سنگ میدونه.

حکمت کاراشو میتونی برای اون پزشکی که کلی از عمرشو برای درس خوندن گذروند و در قبال مردمش احساس مسئولیت کرد توضیح بدی که اشکال نداره فوت شدی یه حکمتی داشته.

درباره امام و پیامبر هم باید در یک کشور آزاد زندگی کنی تا بشه دربارش بحث کرد.
کسی که با دختر بچه 9 ساله همبستر میشه رو نمیتونم به عنوان پیامبر ببینمش.

اگه خدا نمیتونه جلوی حوادث بدو بگیره پس دقیقا چه کاری ازش بر میاد فقط کارهای خوب و اگه کارهای خوب ازش برمیاد آیا جلوی ظلمو گرفتن خودش یک کار خوب نیست.




> « (ﻟﻴﻨﻪ) ﮔﻴﺎﻩ ﺷﻨﺎﺱِ ﺳﻮﺋﺪﻱ، ﺩﺭ ﺍﻭﺍﺳﻂ ﻗﺮﻥ18 ﻣﻴﻼ‌ﺩﻱ ﻛﺸﻒ ﻛﺮﺩ ﻛﻪ ﺩﺭ ﮔﻴﺎﻫﺎﻥ ﻧﻴﺰ ﺟﻨﺲ ﻧﺮ ﻭ ﻣﺎﺩﻩ ﻭﺟﻮﺩ ﺩﺍﺭﺩ، ﺍﻣﺎ ﺍﻳﻦ ﻣﻮﺿﻮﻉ، ﻣﺤﺎﻓﻞ ﻛﻠﻴﺴﺎ ﺭﺍ ﺧﺸﻤﮕﻴﻦ ﺳﺎﺧﺖ ﻭ ﻛﺘﺎﺑﻬﺎﻱ ﺍﻭ ﺭﺍ ﺑﻪ ﻋﻨﻮﺍﻥ ﻛﺘﺐ ﺿﻼ‌ﻝ ﻣﻌﺮﻓﻲ ﻛﺮﺩﻧﺪ.» ﺩﺍﻧﺴﺘﻴﻬﺎﻱ ﺟﻬﺎﻥ ﻋﻠﻢ ﺹ 241 .
> 
> ﺍﻣﺎ ﻗﺮﺁﻥ، ﺩﺭ ﺑﻴﺶ ﺍﺯ ﺩﻩ ﺁﻳﻪ ﺍﺯ ﺯﻭﺟﻴﺖ ﮔﻴﺎﻫﺎﻥ ﺑﺤﺚ ﻛﺮﺩﻩ ﺍﺳﺖ. ﻣﺜﻼ‌ً : ﺷﻌﺮﺍ/ 7 – ﻟﻘﻤﺎﻥ/10 « ﻭ ﺍﺯ ﺁﺳﻤﺎﻥ ﺁﺑﻲ ﻓﺮﻭ ﻓﺮﺳﺘﺎﺩﻳﻢ ﻭ ﺑﻪ ﻭﺳﻴﻠﻪ ﻱ ﺁﻥ ﺟﻔﺘﻬﺎﻳﻲ ﺍﺯ ﮔﻴﺎﻫﺎﻥ ﮔﻮﻧﺎﮔﻮﻥ ﺭﻭﻳﺎﻧﺪﻳﻢ.»
> 
> ﻗﺮﺁﻥ، ﻫﺰﺍﺭ ﻭ ﺍﻧﺪﻱ ﺳﺎﻝ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﺯ ﻧﻴﻮﺗﻦ ﺍﺯ ﺟﺎﺫﺑﻪ ﻱ ﺯﻣﻴﻦ ﺧﺒﺮﺩﺍﺩﻩ ﺍﺳﺖ:
> 
> « ﺯﻣﻴﻦ ﺭﺍ ﺟﺬﺏ ﻛﻨﻨﺪﻩ ﺁﻓﺮﻳﺪﻳﻢ.» ﻣﺮﺳﻼ‌ﺕ/ 25
> 
> ﺩﺭ ﺩﻫﻬﺎ ﺗﻔﺴﻴﺮ ﻛﻪ ﭘﻴﺶ ﺍﺯ ﻭﻻ‌ﺩﺕ ﻧﻴﻮﺗﻦ ﻧﻮﺷﺘﻪ ﺷﺪﻩ، ﺗﺼﺮﻳﺢ ﮔﺮﺩﻳﺪﻩ، ﻛﻪ (ﻛِﻔﺎﺕ) ﺑﻪ ﻣﻌﻨﺎﻱ ﺟﺬﺏ ﻛﺮﺩﻥ ﺍﺳﺖ.


بالا گفتم باید یه کشور آزاد باشه تا تاریخ به درستی نوشته بشه و مشخص بشه بعد از حمله اعراب به ایران وضعیت ایران به چه شکل شد اونهمه کتاب ها چه بلایی سرشون اومد چطور زبان عربی جایگزین زبان فارسی شد آیا کتابهای دیگه نابود شد چون قران تنها کتاب ارزشمند بود یا نه مردم عاشق سخنان قران شدند و کتاب های دیگه رو از بین بردن. 
همینطور در فضای آزاد  قران یا هر کتاب آسمانی دیگه بدور از تعصب بررسی بشه بعد مشخص بشه چقدر مطالبشون از لحاظ علمی درست هست.هر چند الان هم اگه نقدهای علمی بر قرانو جستجو کنی میتونی یکسریشونو پیدا کنی.




> *والا برادر با ادب من تقصیر خود مردمه کرونا شیوع پیداکرده کلی دکتر پرستارو مردم فوت شدن
> والا مردم اگه براشون مهم باشه توخونشون میمونن نکه سرو تهشونو بزنی تو خیابونا میچرخن...
> بااین کوته فکریه مردم بی فرهنگ ما(بلانسبت بعضی ها) مطمئنا کنکور عقبترهم میوفته*


اون مردمی که میگین رعایت نمیکنن یکسریشون مذهبیون خشکی هستن که میرن در امامزاده میشکنن تا ثابت کنن امامزاده شفا میده.
یکسریشون هم که انکار میکنن اصلا ویروس کرونا وجود داره و همه بازی دشمن هست و میخوان قمو خراب کنن.
یکسری هم بدبختهایی هستن که نون شب ندارن بخورن و اگه کار نکنن از گشنگی میمیرن یا سر ماه وسایلشون سر کوچه هست.
مثل اون مسئولینی که نمازشون همیشه سر موقع هست درامد میلیاردی ندارن که بشینن خونشون و بخورن.

----------


## tataloo

> میشه یه لطفی کنی دیگه آهنگ نخونی
> ولی داداش هیچ دلیلی نمیبینم اسمتو بذاری تتلو اخه تتلو


نه نمیشه اهنگ نخوند چون **** ی باقر رو تازه دادیم بیرون :Yahoo (4): 
من مشکلی با تتلو ندارم تتلو به نظر من یه پدیده هس و خیلی هم باهوشه حالادرسته فحش میده ولی ببین چی به سر این بشر اوردن که داره اینطور فحش میده تو هم جاش بودی صد برابر فحش میدادی!طرف 15 ساله هر کاری داره میکنه ملت دارن فحش میدن تبلیغ حجاب کرد فحش دادن تبلیغ نماز کرد فحش دادن اهنگ میخونه فحش میدن خب این بشرو این ملت روانی کرده منشا این فحش ها هم خود مردم هستن در صورتی که اگه ملت با این بشر کنار اومده بود هیچکی بهتر از خودش نبود.بنظرم قلب پاک و مهربونی داره ولی مردمان بی عشق اینو به این روز انداختن

----------


## tataloo

> فکر نمی کنی یه جای این نتیجه گیریت ایراد داره.
> دلیل اینکه کنکور تعویق افتاد بیماری کرونا بود که تا الان کلی از پزشک ها و پرستارها و مردمو کشته.
> خدایی که جلوی بیماریو نگیره اما به فکر پشت کنکوری هایی که دیر شروع کردن باشه خدای خیلی شوتی باید باشه 
> نمیدونم چه فلسفه ای هست ، همه چیزهای خوبو میگذاریم به حساب خدا اما چیزهای بدو نمیگذاریم به حسابش.


منم تو یه تاپیک دیگه درباره ی این موضوع صحبت کردم که پاک کردن و اخطار دادن!بیش تر از 2 میلیون نفر تو جهان درگیر کرونا شدن چقدر خونواده عذادار شد چقدر ملت بدبختی کشید که تمومی هم نداره اخرم با یه جمله ی خدا داره ملتو زمایش میکنه یا خدا بد بنده هاشو نمیخاد همه چیو ماست مالی میکنن میره!همیشه نباید از این ور بوم افتاد حالا کنکور تعویق افتاده ملت همه خوشحالن خدا خدا میکنن کل جهان 50 تا خدای متفاوت دارن واکسن کرونا وقتی توسط علم دانشمندا کشف شه بازم همه میگن چه خدای خوبی و اون واکسنم به خدا ربط میدن!بنظرم خیلی از کارای خدا رو حساب کتاب نیس و اون خدایی که تو ذهن ما جا زدن با اون خدایی که هست خیلی فرق میکنه!

----------


## tataloo

> *والا برادر با ادب من تقصیر خود مردمه کرونا شیوع پیداکرده کلی دکتر پرستارو مردم فوت شدن
> والا مردم اگه براشون مهم باشه توخونشون میمونن نکه سرو تهشونو بزنی تو خیابونا میچرخن...
> بااین کوته فکریه مردم بی فرهنگ ما(بلانسبت بعضی ها) مطمئنا کنکور عقبترهم میوفته*


چه ربطی به مردم داره بی کفایتی دولت ها رو نباید همشو به مردم ربط داد!اکثر این بدبختی های ملت به خاطر بیک فایتی دولت هست!وظیفه ی دولته که کشور رو قرنطینه کنه وحقوق و اب و گاز وبرق و همه ی امکانات رایگان در اختیار مردم بزاره اون وقت اگه دیدی یه نفر از خونش بیرون اومد!خب کسی که خرج زندگیشو به زور داره در میاره و کلی قسط و اجاره خونه و تو مایحتاج اولیه ی زندگیش مونده این ادم مجبوره تو سخت ترین شرایط هم بیاد بیرون کار کنه این دولت یه هزاری میزاره کف دست همچین ادمی که مجبور نباشه این کارا رو کنه و از خونه بیرون بیاد!نه!پس مردم بی فرهنگ نیستن دولت ناشیه.فقط نشستن اون بالا میگن گردش کن اون بدبختی که هزار تا بدبختی داره سر برج مجبوره کلی کرایه خونه و برق و اب و گاز و کلی مخارج دیگه بهش تحمیل بشه مجبوره بزنه بیرون.کوته فکر شما هستی که یه جا نشستی واسه خودت بالاخره خرجتو خونوادت میدن مشکلی نداری نشستی واسه خودت قصه میگی.بیا برو تو اجتماع یکم سختی بکش تا بفهمی ملت واسه چی میریزن بیرون.خیلیا دوست هم ندارن و میدونن ممکنه مریض شن ولی چاره ای ندارن.تو هم اگه جای اونا بودی تو اون شرایط میرفتی بیرون.

----------


## high.target

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط sina_u


اون نتیجه گیری بالا رو گفتم مشکل داره.
اینکه موقع اتفاق بد کفر میگین احتمالا به این خاطر هست که  اعتقاد محکمی ندارین. که به من مربوط نمیشه. عقیده خودتون هست.
حداقل من موقع اتفاق بد فحشی به خدا نمیدم.
موقع اتفاق بد انسان به سمت هر چیزی که فکر میکنه ممکنه مشکلشو حل کنه چنگ میزنه ممکنه به سنگ اعتقاد داشته باشه میره از سنگ  میخواد مشکلشو حل کنه اگه نتیجه بگیره باز فردا میره سراغش اگه نه حکمتی داشته که اون نمیدونه ولی سنگ میدونه.

حکمت کاراشو میتونی برای اون پزشکی که کلی از عمرشو برای درس خوندن گذروند و در قبال مردمش احساس مسئولیت کرد توضیح بدی که اشکال نداره فوت شدی یه حکمتی داشته.

درباره امام و پیامبر هم باید در یک کشور آزاد زندگی کنی تا بشه دربارش بحث کرد.
کسی که با دختر بچه 9 ساله همبستر میشه رو نمیتونم به عنوان پیامبر ببینمش.

اگه خدا نمیتونه جلوی حوادث بدو بگیره پس دقیقا چه کاری ازش بر میاد فقط کارهای خوب و اگه کارهای خوب ازش برمیاد آیا جلوی ظلمو گرفتن خودش یک کار خوب نیست.


بالا گفتم باید یه کشور آزاد باشه تا تاریخ به درستی نوشته بشه و مشخص بشه بعد از حمله اعراب به ایران وضعیت ایران به چه شکل شد اونهمه کتاب ها چه بلایی سرشون اومد چطور زبان عربی جایگزین زبان فارسی شد آیا کتابهای دیگه نابود شد چون قران تنها کتاب ارزشمند بود یا نه مردم عاشق سخنان قران شدند و کتاب های دیگه رو از بین بردن. 
همینطور در فضای آزاد  قران یا هر کتاب آسمانی دیگه بدور از تعصب بررسی بشه بعد مشخص بشه چقدر مطالبشون از لحاظ علمی درست هست.هر چند الان هم اگه نقدهای علمی بر قرانو جستجو کنی میتونی یکسریشونو پیدا کنی.


اون مردمی که میگین رعایت نمیکنن یکسریشون مذهبیون خشکی هستن که میرن در امامزاده میشکنن تا ثابت کنن امامزاده شفا میده.
یکسریشون هم که انکار میکنن اصلا ویروس کرونا وجود داره و همه بازی دشمن هست و میخوان قمو خراب کنن.
یکسری هم بدبختهایی هستن که نون شب ندارن بخورن و اگه کار نکنن از گشنگی میمیرن یا سر ماه وسایلشون سر کوچه هست.
مثل اون مسئولینی که نمازشون همیشه سر موقع هست درامد میلیاردی ندارن که بشینن خونشون و بخورن.







آخه کی میگه مسولی که با رانت پول درمیاره
و نماز میخونه
مسلمانه؟
مگه مسلمامی به نمازه؟
اگ ب نمازه ک یزید هم نماز میخوند
اونم مسلمان بود ؟
یزدی ک آب روی زن و بچه بست شبیه اونی نیس که بچه اش تو ی کشور دیگه داره از حق من و تو پول میده به هزار تا ... تا ی شب باهاش باشن
کی میگه اینا مسلمونن؟
اسم مسلمان روی اون جانماز آب کشا نزارین لطفاااااا_
نمیخام بگم من خوبم یا من آدمم اونا نه
ولی دیگه تا این حد میفهمم که دزد جماعت با بقیه فرقایی داره
دزدی ک داره از بیت المال میدزده ..بدتر از اون بد بخت بی پولیه ک واسه نون زن و بچش میرا دزدی البته

----------


## soroushs

> ما یه دوستی داریم مهر 98 از دانشگاه ازاد انصراف داده حالا داره گریه میکنه که 1 سال فرصت دارم و نظام وظیفه گیر میده و کنکور رو چرا اینقدر عقب انداختن، به نظر شما واسه این جور موردا راه حلی دارن؟ طرف رو میشناسم خیلی زحمت کشیده واقعا حیفه


دقیق من خبرش رو نخوندم ولی دیدم که نظام وظیفه سه هفته پیش گفته بود که همکاری میکنه و تغییرات میده
پستش تو پیج کنکور سنتر بود

----------


## parisa-konkoori

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sina_u


اون نتیجه گیری بالا رو گفتم مشکل داره.
اینکه موقع اتفاق بد کفر میگین احتمالا به این خاطر هست که  اعتقاد محکمی ندارین. که به من مربوط نمیشه. عقیده خودتون هست.
حداقل من موقع اتفاق بد فحشی به خدا نمیدم.
موقع اتفاق بد انسان به سمت هر چیزی که فکر میکنه ممکنه مشکلشو حل کنه چنگ میزنه ممکنه به سنگ اعتقاد داشته باشه میره از سنگ  میخواد مشکلشو حل کنه اگه نتیجه بگیره باز فردا میره سراغش اگه نه حکمتی داشته که اون نمیدونه ولی سنگ میدونه.

حکمت کاراشو میتونی برای اون پزشکی که کلی از عمرشو برای درس خوندن گذروند و در قبال مردمش احساس مسئولیت کرد توضیح بدی که اشکال نداره فوت شدی یه حکمتی داشته.

درباره امام و پیامبر هم باید در یک کشور آزاد زندگی کنی تا بشه دربارش بحث کرد.
کسی که با دختر بچه 9 ساله همبستر میشه رو نمیتونم به عنوان پیامبر ببینمش.

اگه خدا نمیتونه جلوی حوادث بدو بگیره پس دقیقا چه کاری ازش بر میاد فقط کارهای خوب و اگه کارهای خوب ازش برمیاد آیا جلوی ظلمو گرفتن خودش یک کار خوب نیست.


بالا گفتم باید یه کشور آزاد باشه تا تاریخ به درستی نوشته بشه و مشخص بشه بعد از حمله اعراب به ایران وضعیت ایران به چه شکل شد اونهمه کتاب ها چه بلایی سرشون اومد چطور زبان عربی جایگزین زبان فارسی شد آیا کتابهای دیگه نابود شد چون قران تنها کتاب ارزشمند بود یا نه مردم عاشق سخنان قران شدند و کتاب های دیگه رو از بین بردن. 
همینطور در فضای آزاد  قران یا هر کتاب آسمانی دیگه بدور از تعصب بررسی بشه بعد مشخص بشه چقدر مطالبشون از لحاظ علمی درست هست.هر چند الان هم اگه نقدهای علمی بر قرانو جستجو کنی میتونی یکسریشونو پیدا کنی.


اون مردمی که میگین رعایت نمیکنن یکسریشون مذهبیون خشکی هستن که میرن در امامزاده میشکنن تا ثابت کنن امامزاده شفا میده.
یکسریشون هم که انکار میکنن اصلا ویروس کرونا وجود داره و همه بازی دشمن هست و میخوان قمو خراب کنن.
یکسری هم بدبختهایی هستن که نون شب ندارن بخورن و اگه کار نکنن از گشنگی میمیرن یا سر ماه وسایلشون سر کوچه هست.
مثل اون مسئولینی که نمازشون همیشه سر موقع هست درامد میلیاردی ندارن که بشینن خونشون و بخورن.







با این حرفا یعنی میخوای بگی خیلی سرم میشه؟ چرا قران و پیامرا و اماما رو وارد قضیه تعویق کنکور میکنی؟ چرا بعضیا دوست دارن سر هر جریانی که پیش میاد بگن ما با سوادیم؟  تو نمیخواد خرده بگیری از چیزای باارزش . دو صفحه قران نخوندی که میگی دارن نقد علمیش میکنن . این حرفا یعنی چی . یکم با خودت فکر کن . نمیخواد فاز روشن فکری و دربیاری . امثال شما که دم از جامعه ازاد میزنید اگه پای عمل بیاد وسط کنج خونه هاتون میشینید . نبینم دیگه از مسائل اعتقادی چیزی گفتی . اینا برای همه باارزش هستن . 

*

----------


## parisa-konkoori

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sina_u


اون نتیجه گیری بالا رو گفتم مشکل داره.
اینکه موقع اتفاق بد کفر میگین احتمالا به این خاطر هست که  اعتقاد محکمی ندارین. که به من مربوط نمیشه. عقیده خودتون هست.
حداقل من موقع اتفاق بد فحشی به خدا نمیدم.
موقع اتفاق بد انسان به سمت هر چیزی که فکر میکنه ممکنه مشکلشو حل کنه چنگ میزنه ممکنه به سنگ اعتقاد داشته باشه میره از سنگ  میخواد مشکلشو حل کنه اگه نتیجه بگیره باز فردا میره سراغش اگه نه حکمتی داشته که اون نمیدونه ولی سنگ میدونه.

حکمت کاراشو میتونی برای اون پزشکی که کلی از عمرشو برای درس خوندن گذروند و در قبال مردمش احساس مسئولیت کرد توضیح بدی که اشکال نداره فوت شدی یه حکمتی داشته.

درباره امام و پیامبر هم باید در یک کشور آزاد زندگی کنی تا بشه دربارش بحث کرد.
کسی که با دختر بچه 9 ساله همبستر میشه رو نمیتونم به عنوان پیامبر ببینمش.

اگه خدا نمیتونه جلوی حوادث بدو بگیره پس دقیقا چه کاری ازش بر میاد فقط کارهای خوب و اگه کارهای خوب ازش برمیاد آیا جلوی ظلمو گرفتن خودش یک کار خوب نیست.


بالا گفتم باید یه کشور آزاد باشه تا تاریخ به درستی نوشته بشه و مشخص بشه بعد از حمله اعراب به ایران وضعیت ایران به چه شکل شد اونهمه کتاب ها چه بلایی سرشون اومد چطور زبان عربی جایگزین زبان فارسی شد آیا کتابهای دیگه نابود شد چون قران تنها کتاب ارزشمند بود یا نه مردم عاشق سخنان قران شدند و کتاب های دیگه رو از بین بردن. 
همینطور در فضای آزاد  قران یا هر کتاب آسمانی دیگه بدور از تعصب بررسی بشه بعد مشخص بشه چقدر مطالبشون از لحاظ علمی درست هست.هر چند الان هم اگه نقدهای علمی بر قرانو جستجو کنی میتونی یکسریشونو پیدا کنی.


اون مردمی که میگین رعایت نمیکنن یکسریشون مذهبیون خشکی هستن که میرن در امامزاده میشکنن تا ثابت کنن امامزاده شفا میده.
یکسریشون هم که انکار میکنن اصلا ویروس کرونا وجود داره و همه بازی دشمن هست و میخوان قمو خراب کنن.
یکسری هم بدبختهایی هستن که نون شب ندارن بخورن و اگه کار نکنن از گشنگی میمیرن یا سر ماه وسایلشون سر کوچه هست.
مثل اون مسئولینی که نمازشون همیشه سر موقع هست درامد میلیاردی ندارن که بشینن خونشون و بخورن.







شما کتابای دبیرستان و کنکوری و دانشگاتو بررسی کن نمیخواد بری کلام خدا رو نقد علمی کنی .*

----------


## sina_u

> *با این حرفا یعنی میخوای بگی خیلی سرم میشه؟ چرا قران و پیامرا و اماما رو وارد قضیه تعویق کنکور میکنی؟ چرا بعضیا دوست دارن سر هر جریانی که پیش میاد بگن ما با سوادیم؟  تو نمیخواد خرده بگیری از چیزای باارزش . دو صفحه قران نخوندی که میگی دارن نقد علمیش میکنن . این حرفا یعنی چی . یکم با خودت فکر کن . نمیخواد فاز روشن فکری و دربیاری . امثال شما که دم از جامعه ازاد میزنید اگه پای عمل بیاد وسط کنج خونه هاتون میشینید . نبینم دیگه از مسائل اعتقادی چیزی گفتی . اینا برای همه باارزش هستن . 
> *


برام مهم نیست طرز فکرت نسبت به زندگی و خدا و ...  چطور هست به خودت مربوط هست.
نظرمو در مورد نقل قولی که گرفته شد گفتم.
نظر من هم این هست تا در مورد چیزی تحقیق درستی انجام نشده نباید قبولش کرد. 
حقیقا من پای امامو و پیامبرو وسط نمیکشم هر جا بری هستن. 
بگی چرا قمو قرنطینه نمی کنی میگن شهر مقدسه  
بگی چرا اینقدر وسایل گرونه میندازنت زندان یه پرونده ضد اسلامی برات درست میکنن.
خالا فکر میکنی من میکشونمشون وسط یا اونا همه جا هستن.

در مورد جمله آخرت هم چشم عمویی قول میدم دیگه چیزی نگم فقط دعوام نکن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sina_u

> _
> آخه کی میگه مسولی که با رانت پول درمیاره
> و نماز میخونه
> مسلمانه؟
> مگه مسلمامی به نمازه؟
> اگ ب نمازه ک یزید هم نماز میخوند
> اونم مسلمان بود ؟
> یزدی ک آب روی زن و بچه بست شبیه اونی نیس که بچه اش تو ی کشور دیگه داره از حق من و تو پول میده به هزار تا ... تا ی شب باهاش باشن
> کی میگه اینا مسلمونن؟
> ...


انتهای همه حکومت های مذهبی همینه.
قدرت در دست مذهبیون بقیه جامعه بازیکن آزاد.
جایی که قدرت مطلق هم باشه به مرور فساد شکل میگیره.

----------


## parisa-konkoori

*[QUOTE=sina_u;1594077]برام مهم نیست طرز فکرت نسبت به زندگی و خدا و ...  چطور هست به خودت مربوط هست.
نظرمو در مورد نقل قولی که گرفته شد گفتم.
نظر من هم این هست تا در مورد چیزی تحقیق درستی انجام نشده نباید قبولش کرد. 
حقیقا من پای امامو و پیامبرو وسط نمیکشم هر جا بری هستن. 
بگی چرا قمو قرنطینه نمی کنی میگن شهر مقدسه  
بگی چرا اینقدر وسایل گرونه میندازنت زندان یه پرونده ضد اسلامی برات درست میکنن.
خالا فکر میکنی من میکشونمشون وسط یا اونا همه جا هستن.

در مورد جمله آخرت هم چشم عمویی قول میدم دیگه چیزی نگم فقط دعوام نکن 
[/QUOTEمن با قم چی کار دارم ؟ منظورم قران بود*

----------


## mahdi_artur

*کاش وقتی خبر تعویقو میخوندین سریعا از این تاپیک میرفتین بیرون 
زمانی که اضافه شده به کنکور حق تون بوده نه لطف کسی به شما 
لطفی نیست که مصرف بشه بیهوده 
حقیه که همین چند روز پیش ازش دفاع می کردین
پس برید بخونید بجای این مسخره بازی ها 
*

----------


## _Viper_

> اون نتیجه گیری بالا رو گفتم مشکل داره.
> اینکه موقع اتفاق بد کفر میگین احتمالا به این خاطر هست که  اعتقاد محکمی ندارین. که به من مربوط نمیشه. عقیده خودتون هست.
> حداقل من موقع اتفاق بد فحشی به خدا نمیدم.
> موقع اتفاق بد انسان به سمت هر چیزی که فکر میکنه ممکنه مشکلشو حل کنه چنگ میزنه ممکنه به سنگ اعتقاد داشته باشه میره از سنگ  میخواد مشکلشو حل کنه اگه نتیجه بگیره باز فردا میره سراغش اگه نه حکمتی داشته که اون نمیدونه ولی سنگ میدونه.
> 
> حکمت کاراشو میتونی برای اون پزشکی که کلی از عمرشو برای درس خوندن گذروند و در قبال مردمش احساس مسئولیت کرد توضیح بدی که اشکال نداره فوت شدی یه حکمتی داشته.
> 
> درباره امام و پیامبر هم باید در یک کشور آزاد زندگی کنی تا بشه دربارش بحث کرد.
> کسی که با دختر بچه 9 ساله همبستر میشه رو نمیتونم به عنوان پیامبر ببینمش.
> ...


درسته دوست عزیز یک عده واسه نون شبشون احتیاج دارن
ولی اکثرا همه جوانان هستن که ریختن تو خیابونا و کافه و کافی شاپا بدون رعایت نکات بهداشتی... یک عده هم خانوادگی بلندشدن به تفریح رفتن...

----------


## high.target

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط sina_u


انتهای همه حکومت های مذهبی همینه.
قدرت در دست مذهبیون بقیه جامعه بازیکن آزاد.
جایی که قدرت مطلق هم باشه به مرور فساد شکل میگیره.



عدالت اونجایی بود که حضرت علی به برادرش وقتی اومد گفت تو خزانه ی کشور زیر دستته
بیشتر از حد خودش پول نداد
به برادرش به اندازه همون غریبه پول داد


نه اونی ک تا ی مقامی رسید پول رینگ ماشین دوس دختر پسرش از پول تامین کننده آینده من و تو بیشتر باشه

نه اونی ک تا ی مسولی شد اعضا خانوادش مجاز ب انجام هر کاری باشنننن_

----------


## yeetmaster

> *والا برادر با ادب من تقصیر خود مردمه کرونا شیوع پیداکرده کلی دکتر پرستارو مردم فوت شدن
> والا مردم اگه براشون مهم باشه توخونشون میمونن نکه سرو تهشونو بزنی تو خیابونا میچرخن...
> بااین کوته فکریه مردم بی فرهنگ ما(بلانسبت بعضی ها) مطمئنا کنکور عقبترهم میوفته*


ایکاش اون کارگری که نون برای خودش یا بچه هاش نداره هم میتونست تو خونه بمونه.
ایکاش اون کاسبی که نمیتونه پول اجاره بده هم میتونست توی خونه بمونه.
ایکاش اون کارمندی که بهش گفتن اگه نیای سرکار و مجبور شده بین از گرسنگی مردن و کرونا گرفتن یکی رو انتخاب کنه هم میتونست تو خونه بمونه.
ایکاش . . .

----------


## salim7174

دوستان واقعا ببخشید که باعث شدم بعضی ها ناراحت بشن
ولی یادتون باشه با خدا باش پادشاهی کن بی خدا باش هر چه خواهی کن

----------


## matinzu80

من نتیجه گرفتم ته همه ی بحث های عقیدتی فحشه  اولش میخواستم جواب علمای نسل جدیدو بدم ولی حالشو نداشتم  فقط حواستون باشه این فرصتی که سازمان سنجش داده رو با بحث های بیهوده ( بله کاملا درست شنیدید بیهوده)تلف میکنید  التماس تفکر

----------


## sina_u

> درسته دوست عزیز یک عده واسه نون شبشون احتیاج دارن
> ولی اکثرا همه جوانان هستن که ریختن تو خیابونا و کافه و کافی شاپا بدون رعایت نکات بهداشتی... یک عده هم خانوادگی بلندشدن به تفریح رفتن...


اکثر کسایی که بیرون هستن مشکل مالی دارن یا از طرف دولت مجبور هستن برن سر کار.
تو این وضعیت عجله دارن نماز جماعت برپا کنن.
حالا  بر حسب اینکه یه عده  به هر دلیل غیر مهمی میان بیرون نمیشه اکثریت مردمو مقصر دونست.
اتفاقا کشور ایران مردم خیلی بیشتر به فکر قرنطینه بودن تا کشورهای دیگه دنیا ولی حکومت مخالف بود و هم پنهان کرد و هم دیر عمل کرد.




> _
> 
> عدالت اونجایی بود که حضرت علی به برادرش وقتی اومد گفت تو خزانه ی کشور زیر دستته
> بیشتر از حد خودش پول نداد
> به برادرش به اندازه همون غریبه پول داد
> 
> 
> نه اونی ک تا ی مقامی رسید پول رینگ ماشین دوس دختر پسرش از پول تامین کننده آینده من و تو بیشتر باشه
> 
> نه اونی ک تا ی مسولی شد اعضا خانوادش مجاز ب انجام هر کاری باشنننن_


به روایات و ... کار ندارم چقدرش درست هست و چقدرش غلط.
اگه فرض کنیم هم درست باشه چیزیو تغییر نمیده.
چون حکومت مذهبی از هر نوعیش به همینجا ختم میشه و آزمایششو سالهای زیادی پس داده.
پیشرفت بشر هست که تونسته قوانینو به شکل بهتری تغییر بده تا نظارت های بیشتری به رفتار و عملکرد سیاستمداران داشته باشه و نشون بده حکومت مذهبی از پایه دچار اشکال هست.




> دوستان واقعا ببخشید که باعث شدم بعضی ها ناراحت بشن
> ولی یادتون باشه با خدا باش پادشاهی کن بی خدا باش هر چه خواهی کن


مشکل محیط بسته همینه.
ساده ترین بحث میتونه باعث آزار کسی بشه در صورتی که هر کی میتونه اظهار نظر کنه و عقیده خودشو بگه. 
و نیاز نیست کسی دهنش صاف بشه بخاطر ابراز عقیده اش.

ضمن اینکه من نمیگم خدا وجود داره یا  نداره میگم این تفسیری که از خدا میشه از نظر من اشتباه هست.

----------


## matinzu80

> *با این حرفا یعنی میخوای بگی خیلی سرم میشه؟ چرا قران و پیامرا و اماما رو وارد قضیه تعویق کنکور میکنی؟ چرا بعضیا دوست دارن سر هر جریانی که پیش میاد بگن ما با سوادیم؟  تو نمیخواد خرده بگیری از چیزای باارزش . دو صفحه قران نخوندی که میگی دارن نقد علمیش میکنن . این حرفا یعنی چی . یکم با خودت فکر کن . نمیخواد فاز روشن فکری و دربیاری . امثال شما که دم از جامعه ازاد میزنید اگه پای عمل بیاد وسط کنج خونه هاتون میشینید . نبینم دیگه از مسائل اعتقادی چیزی گفتی . اینا برای همه باارزش هستن .  *


 جمله آخرت رو بخون .. خندت میگیره .. من به شخصه مسلمانم و خدارو باور دارم و حسش میکنم و تا الان از خیلی کارا خودداری کردم ولی تو همین ایران خودمون اکثریت بهه مسایل اعتقادی احترام نمیدارند و مسلمان واقعی نیستند  ( منظورم اینه علاوه بر اسم مسلمان بودن رسمشم داشته باشن )

----------


## B.R

دوستان تعویق ن لطف و ن معجزه 
براهمه ی کنکوریا یکسانه 
چ کسی ک تاحالا لای کتابو باز نکرده 
چ کسی ک الان داره جمع بندز میکنه 
مهم خود ماییم ک چجوری استفاده کنیم این تعویق ی شمشیر دولبه اس انتخاب با خودمونه

----------


## _Viper_

> ایکاش اون کارگری که نون برای خودش یا بچه هاش نداره هم میتونست تو خونه بمونه.
> ایکاش اون کاسبی که نمیتونه پول اجاره بده هم میتونست توی خونه بمونه.
> ایکاش اون کارمندی که بهش گفتن اگه نیای سرکار و مجبور شده بین از گرسنگی مردن و کرونا گرفتن یکی رو انتخاب کنه هم میتونست تو خونه بمونه.
> ایکاش . . .


*حرف شما کاملا صحیح دوست عزیز ای کاش قشر مستضعف هم میموندن توخونه ولی ای کاش هم خانواده ها چندماه قید تفریحشونو میزدن
**ای کاش جوانان ما یکم دندون روجیگر میزاشتن بیشتر توخونه میموندن و بفهمن خیابونو گشتو گذار فرار نمیکنه و کلی ای کاش دیگه...*

----------


## _Viper_

> اکثر کسایی که بیرون هستن مشکل مالی دارن یا از طرف دولت مجبور هستن برن سر کار.
> تو این وضعیت عجله دارن نماز جماعت برپا کنن.
> حالا  بر حسب اینکه یه عده  به هر دلیل غیر مهمی میان بیرون نمیشه اکثریت مردمو مقصر دونست.
> اتفاقا کشور ایران مردم خیلی بیشتر به فکر قرنطینه بودن تا کشورهای دیگه دنیا ولی حکومت مخالف بود و هم پنهان کرد و هم دیر عمل کرد.
> 
> 
> به روایات و ... کار ندارم چقدرش درست هست و چقدرش غلط.
> اگه فرض کنیم هم درست باشه چیزیو تغییر نمیده.
> چون حکومت مذهبی از هر نوعیش به همینجا ختم میشه و آزمایششو سالهای زیادی پس داده.
> ...


*
بله بله کاملا مشهوده که چقدر مردم ایران بفکر قرنطینه بودن...
**از اماراینکه یک روز افراد مبتلا کمه یک روز زیاد کاملا برداشت میشه مردم خیلی بفکرن* :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (108):

----------


## zansia

@Araz اسپم

----------


## sina_u

> *
> بله بله کاملا مشهوده که چقدر مردم ایران بفکر قرنطینه بودن...
> **از اماراینکه یک روز افراد مبتلا کمه یک روز زیاد کاملا برداشت میشه مردم خیلی بفکرن*


شما مثل کسی میمونین که اسبشو گم کرده بود داشت دنبال نعلش میگشت.
از اینهمه حرفی که زدیم این قسمتش فقط براتون مهم بود  :Yahoo (21):

----------

